# install 2.6.14 r5

## geronimo00111

Hi,

Gentoo is heel nieuw voor mij en ik heb volgende vraag/

Ik heb nu een gentoo 2.6.16 r9, maar hoe kan ik op deze machine een driver 

compileren voor een machine met kernel versie 2.6.14r5??

Alvast bedankt

----------

## garo

Kan je een beetje meer uitleg geven ? Wat voor een driver bedoel je ? Een driver die niet in de kernel zelf zit zoals bijvoorbeeld de drivers van nvidia ?

Want normaal is er (behalve als je al wat ervaring hebt met linux en 'vreemdere' dingen doet) geen reden om een driver van een vorige kernel te gebruiken.

Als je precies zegt welke driver je nodig hebt en waarom kunnen we je makkelijker helpen.

----------

## geronimo00111

We hebben in onze firma laptops met een beperkte gentoo versie. (geen emerge of gcc enzo.)

Een soort van thin client laptop. Deze bevat een kernel versie 2.6.14r5.

Er is voor onze gprs kaarten een nieuwe driver "nozomi"(pharscape.org). De bedoeling is deze te compileren op een gentoo en dan aan de hand van een tgz2 pakket te verdelen over de bestaande laptops. Probleem is dat we een nieuwe gentoo geinstalleerd hebben , maar de driver die hierop gemaakt is,  kunnen we niet gebruiken op de laptops.

Hoe kunnen we op deze recente versie toch een de driver compileren voor de oudere kernel versie?

Veel ervaring met linux hebben we niet, t'is allemaal nogal nieuw. :Wink: 

Alvast bedankt

----------

## Q-collective

Zonder gcc wordt het lastig drivers te compileren...

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Zonder gcc wordt het lastig drivers te compileren...

 

Hij wilt die drivers compileren op een andere bak (met gcc) en die dan op de lichtere bakjes zetten.

 *geronimo00111 wrote:*   

> Veel ervaring met linux hebben we niet, t'is allemaal nogal nieuw.

 

Tja, in 99% van de gevallen is iemand die zegt dat gentoo nieuw voor hem is, een paar forumposts heeft en een zo'n vreemde vraag stelt, iemand die pas is overgestapt van windows en nog nooit een unixachtig systeem gezien heeft.

En daardoor vergeet ik dan die overige 1% die gewoon verandert van distro...

Anyway, dus de thin clients en de server zijn gentoo en om een of andere reden wil je geen nieuwere kernel op de thin clients. Waarom dan niet een kernel maken voor de server, identiek aan die van de laptops en deze gebruiken om de driver te compileren en dan terug de nieuwere kernel gebruiken op de server ?

----------

## geronimo00111

Garo

kan je me over dat laatste wat meer vertellen , of waar kan ik daarover wat meer info vinden?

 :Confused: 

----------

## koenderoo

Wat Garo bedoeld is dat je een oudere versie van de Gentoo-sources moet emergen. Dit doe je door de volledige versie mee te geven bij het commando emerge. Zit even niet achter een Gentoo bak maar gok dat het moet zijn:

```

emerge app-admin/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

```

app-admin kan fout zijn.

werkt dit niet omdat Gentoo deze niet kan downloaden dan kun je op internet zoeken naar dit bestand en deze in /usr/portage/distfiles proppen. Werkt ook dit niet dan moet je de gedownloade kernel zelf uitpakken in /usr/src/

Daarna even de symlink veranderen naar /usr/src/linux en compileren (zie manual) 

Al eens geprobeerd om gewoon te compileren onder de nieuwe kernel? Misschien dat de driver dan al gewoon werkt? Zo heel veel verschil zit er niet in versie 14 en 16.

----------

## Q-collective

Koenderoo: Als je versie specifieke ebuilds wilt installeren moet je een = gebruiken  :Wink: 

Dus:

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5
```

----------

## koenderoo

zoals ik al zei: ik gok maar wat.   :Smile: 

----------

## ruben

Het gemakkelijkste is waarschijnlijk om gewoon een nieuwe kernel te compileren voor die laptops. Ik neem aan dat je wel nog ergens de config-file liggen hebt die je voor die 2.6.14-r5 kernel gebruikt hebt? In dat geval is het niet echt veel werk om direct een nieuwe kernel te compileren en die driver voor die kernel te compileren. (gewoon de kernel voor die laptops op je machine draaien en dan de driver installeren)

Als je toch die driver voor die oudere kernel wilt compileren... dan zoals Garo zei.. de kernel sources van die 2.6.14-r5 op je machine zetten, daar compileren, die runnen en driver voor die kernel installeren. Als je dan *enkel* de nieuwe kernel module op die laptops wil zetten, dan ga je moeten zorgen dat je dezelfde compiler versie gebruikt als waarmee je de kernel op die laptops gecompileerd hebt (ik geloof dat bv 3.3 en 3.4 niet zal gaan, maar misschien wel 3.4.5 en 3.4.6 voor compileren van kernel en later modules).

Hoe zijn die laptops eigenlijk geinstalleerd?  Heb je niet 1 volledige gentoo install gedaan op 1 van de laptops, waarna je bij de andere laptops enkel het hoogstnoodzakelijke gekopieerd hebt?  Of heb je een gentoo install voor die laptops gedaan in een 'chroot' op een ander machien, waarna je de noodzakelijke dingen naar die laptops gekopieerd hebt?  Allez... als dat zo is, dan kun je gewoon die volledige install gebruiken om die driver module te maken...  Da's hetgeen ik in het begin zou gedaan hebben om achteraf gemakkelijk extra packages te kunnen installeren en zo. Die gewoon in een volledige install in een chroot installeren en daarna distribueren naar de thin client laptops zelf (als tgz of via rsync of zo).

----------

## geronimo00111

Bedankt voor jullie tips.

Denk dat ik het eens ga proberen om de 2.6.14r5 te installeren. Alhoewel deze is blijkbaar niet te verkrijgen. is alleen nog 2.6.14r7.(hoop dat dat niet veel verschil uit maakt.)

Laptops zijn idd geinstalleerd met een volledige machine en dan een chroot en kopie van de nodige files.Probleem is dat de originele volledige er niet meer is.

Enfin , ga jullie bevindingen eens proberen.

Alvast bedankt.. :Wink: 

----------

